# longest lasting tyre gel?



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

As the title really,
What do you use, and how long does it last?
I bought some turtle wax stuff about a year ago before finding this place and it doesn't last very long at all, maybe 2 days if it doesn't rain. Coming to the end of the bottle now so want some directions to a product that will last a little longer.

Cheers

RyanJon


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

a tyre gel will only last a decent amount of time if it bonds properly to a clean tyre wall. do you clean the tyre walls when washing the car with a degreaser or apc?


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

fiestadetailer said:


> a tyre gel will only last a decent amount of time if it bonds properly to a clean tyre wall. do you clean the tyre walls when washing the car with a degreaser or apc?


I totally agree with this. Give the sidewall a good clean with some degreaser/apc as this will really help the gel to bond. Megs endurance is a popular gel on here, and my favourite is Blackfire tyre gel which seems expensive but lasts for absolutely ages and leaves a nice finish (although it slings a little for me, I gather that this is down to my technique ) HTH. :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I dont know what the dealers put on my sisters cars tires but its still there after a good clean with 4:1 Surfex usually surfex cleans anything.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I dont know what the dealers put on my sisters cars tires but its still there after a good clean with 4:1 Surfex usually surfex cleans anything.


engine oil probably :lol:

(personally, i'm liking sonus tyre and trim dressing atm)


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I think it is Kevin Usualy when I spray surfex on my tires the goes brown but what ever it is it will no move.


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> engine oil probably :lol:
> 
> (personally, i'm liking sonus tyre and trim dressing atm)


Could well be :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## paul900 (Jan 19, 2008)

im using the meguiars endurance atm and it seems quite good


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

dps1973 said:


> Could well be :lol::lol::lol:


Whatever it is its putting up a serious fight


----------



## DaveDunn (Aug 22, 2007)

Megs endurance for me even use it on black trim on bottom of bumpers and it lasts for ages just need to give them bloody good clean 1st


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

> a tyre gel will only last a decent amount of time if it bonds properly to a clean tyre wall. do you clean the tyre walls when washing the car with a degreaser or apc?


I use billberry to clean my wheels and usually spray this all round my tyre walls aswell and agitate it with a AG engine and wheel brush. Will this get the tyres clean enough as they do usually look pretty clean after this? I then dry them and apply with a megs aplicator. The reason I dont use my apc on the tyres is that I thought that over-spray/as it runs down, it would remove the 476 from my wheels?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RyanJon said:


> I use billberry to clean my wheels and usually spray this all round my tyre walls aswell and agitate it with a AG engine and wheel brush. Will this get the tyres clean enough as they do usually look pretty clean after this? I then dry them and apply with a megs aplicator. The reason I dont use my apc on the tyres is that I thought that over-spray/as it runs down, it would remove the 476 from my wheels?


it won't remove the wax on your wheels unless its used directly on the wheels and very often at a strong ratio. will be fine once its rinsed off. although i would probably use apc at a weak mix to clean waxed wheels anyway - or shampoo. if anything, AG engine cleaner is probably going to take some protection off as its un-diluted and is a degreaser rather than an all-purpose-cleaner


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry...bit confusing the way I worded the last one....I use billberry wheel cleaner, and an AG "engine & wheels" brush. Will the billbery get my tyres clean enough or will i need to use my apc?
Cheers
RyanJon


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I used Race Glaze Whitewall Cleaner on my (totally) black tyres this afternoon, and have taken some before and afters which I will post tomorrow. Despite it being my own stuff, and the product saying quite clearly it can be used to remove browning on black tyres, I'd never brought a bottle home and done so.
I have to say that the tyres went from grey to black after applying the product, left it for a minute, agitated with a big brush so it foamed up all brown, and washed off.
I'll stick some Colour Enhance on next in a half and half trial as I reckon it will outlast everything else mentioned.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

The Glos it TRV may only be 8 days in on the wife's car BUT it's looking very good at this stage, i have a thread in the wheels section i'll be updating weekely, however it may well be one to watch


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

RyanJon said:


> Sorry...bit confusing the way I worded the last one....I use billberry wheel cleaner, and an AG "engine & wheels" brush. Will the billbery get my tyres clean enough or will i need to use my apc?
> Cheers
> RyanJon


Do you mean the AG Hi-Tech Wheel Brush? If so that's the perfect brush for tyres.:thumb:

Yes, that will get the tyres nice and clean. Feel free to use APC after the wheel cleaner to ensure it's totally clean. Let the tyre dry throughly.


----------



## Sambam (Dec 10, 2006)

I get good results with the Megs Endurance as a base, then using the typical aerosol based spray stuff over the top, it tends to seal the Megs in and makes it last for a lot longer.

Anything normally does it, usually whatever is cheapest tbh, Tescos perhaps or a halfords 3 for 2 on Simoniz for example.


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

> Do you mean the AG Hi-Tech Wheel Brush?


Thats the one!! lol....forgot what it were called!...the billbery wont get my tyres clean enough then?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RyanJon said:


> Thats the one!! lol....forgot what it were called!...the billbery wont get my tyres clean enough then?


probably will do, but as G220 says, a quick scrub with apc as well will make sure they are clean


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

CG New Look Trim Gel for me


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

I like the Blackfire Long Lasting Tyre Gel but am keeping a close eye on Epoch's trial of the Gloss-It products....


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

RyanJon said:


> Thats the one!! lol....forgot what it were called!...the billbery wont get my tyres clean enough then?


Yeah it probably will but wheel cleaner is forumulated to attack different types of dirt than APC so it's never such a bad idea to make sure, wheel cleaners aren't very good at oil/grease in my experience. If you don't have any APC fairy liquid will be a perfect (better infact) substitute, especially if there is oil on the tyre.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

don't forget. the harder compound the tire is, the less gloss and durability you will get from a tire shine

soft compound yokohama sports tyres will absorb more product

I am actually thinking of cleaning the tires then putting G techniq C1 on them as a foundation and after six hours of curing, topping with three coats of GLARE Supple X or Gloss it TRV and STG

even if the gel fades off, the C1 should stop the tyres from ever going brown


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

As promised, pictures before and after use of Race Glaze Whitewall Tyre Cleanser - when I do the other side I'll take some pictures of the brown foam that comes off.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

I use TX extreme nano tyre gel, an dit seems to stick around for at least 2 weeks or so. Definately unfashionable, but it does seem to work....


----------



## dizzydiesel (Aug 12, 2008)

I use Poorboys Bold N Bright.....I must admit - I don't really like it. Maybe its the applicator I have, but it seems to take litres of the stuff to cover 1 tyre and doesn't last long in the rain.
(probably works better in a dryer climate)


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I'm still loving CG's New Look after about a year and half of using it (still the same bottle btw.).

I actually took a couple of pics of it yesterday to keep in my photobucket account for use when anybody asks about how it looks on here.

This is applied to the tyre with a piece of sponge cut into a 'cube', left for about 15 mins and then lightly buffed over with an MF cloth.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Swissvax pneu i find works well.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I've been through a few tyre dressings:-
Megs Endurance leaves a very glossy looking tyre but doesn't last very long IME.

CG New Look Trim Gel leaves a darker, wetter looking tyre and seems to benefit from a 2nd application.

Blackfire Gel I found to be a good allrounder..nice to use, good finish, and decent durability - but expensive.

AG #5 is probably the one if you like a matt looking tyre..of which I personally don't see the point & it doesn't last long either.

Zaino Z16 is my current favourite...super durability, looks superb (in my eyes) especially if you apply a 2nd layer. Price again being a minus point & I don't find it as easy to use as the gel types above.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

yeah its got to be cg new look stuff david g sold me at the scottish meet ive been using it ever since looks great and lasts for bloody ages when you put it on clean tyres and plastics etc


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I am using Megs Endurance at the moment and it really does last ages on a well cleaned tyre! Looks great too!

I used Megs use Hot Shine before this one.


----------

